# Clen + T3 W/O Taurine = Stiff Neck?



## bobdylan (Aug 7, 2011)

I am running clen and t3, just bumped both to sort of their peak doses and plan to switch the clen to ephedrine here in 4 days then back to clen 2 weeks later.

Anyways lying here in bed with an extremely stiff neck.

 I ran out of taurine sometime ago and I am wondering if this means I need to re up? 

I am sort of new to t3 so not sure how if it gives you pumps or anything like that but it seems to be doing so to me like some oral aas would.

-Thanks for any help


----------



## Dannie (Aug 8, 2011)

To avoid muscle cramps you should run  Taurine, Magnesium and Potassium.


----------



## bobdylan (Aug 8, 2011)

Dannie said:


> To avoid muscle cramps you should run  Taurine, Magnesium and Potassium.



Yeah figured as much, going to get potassium and taurine today.

Thanks for the helpful response!

If am experiencing increased joint pain should I back off the T3?


----------

